# Waterproofing a 302



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuba here. I have noticed that a few of my friends have drilled holes into the spool of their vintage reels in order to waterproof it. Van staals also have this. Is it possible to do this to a 302? and if so, how?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You mean on the bottom of the rotor cup? Probably the best dude to talk with would be Rick, he does all kinds of manufacturing and cosmetic upgrades to vintage reels. As far as waterproofing it, I think the work you want done is more of a cosmetic change. I think people started drilling slots and holes in the rotor cup and on top of the spools to make it look different. Got to watch out on making the material weaker also... Talk to Rick and see what he has to say, he is the man!


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay thanks, randall


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I forgot his username, I'll try to find it. If not I'm sure one of the other members has it.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Holes are drilled in the spool to lighten the reel and help in drying the line....holes in the rotor are for rinsing sand and grit out if a real is submerged ,IMHO.....To waterproof your going to need sealed bearings under the cup around the pinion gear....o=ring on the shaft....gasket on the sideplates....o-ring where the handle screws into the main gear...then you must come up with a water proof drag system....Good luck with it..
Fairpoint


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I agree with Fairpoint, if you plan on using it on the pier all that might be excessive.


----------

